# Burstner Outside Shower



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone through some light on my problem. We have just swapped our van for a elegance and it as a outside shower attachment with a push fit bayonet type fitting. How to you get a hose to fit on the small bayonet fitting and have a shower head at the other end is there something Burstner sells ? We could make good use of it if we new the answer.. Regards Tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it Burstner, or made by Bullfinch?

Bullfinch do an external shower point with bayonet fitting, £60 or so for the whole thing.

Peter


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My external shower pipe with bayonet fitting had to be replaced under warranty by my Burstner dealer so I suggest calling your nearest Burstner dealer as I'm sure they will be able to help.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

The shower point is a Burstner i can get water out of it ok i just push the bayonet fitting in my problem is is there a hose you can buy with a shower head on or something similar so we can clean our bikes down.
Thanks for your help. Tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what I have Tony - the hose was supplied with the bayonet already fitted. As you can see from the photo there is a trigger at the shower head end of the hose. The pressure isn't fantastic so whilst it is enough to wet bikes, it isn't enough to "blast" dirt and grime off.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats what ime looking for Peribro we have the same van as you.
were did you get it. are you saying they are no good at all for cleaning bikes down.regards Tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine came from my Burstner dealer. The pressure is pretty much the same as you get from the internal shower so it will clean bikes down with the help of a brush or equivalent but not blast the dirt off.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can I ask you one more question what is the switch for in the compartment is it for a pump. I mean were the bayonet connects to in that compartment. Thanks Tony


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Tony0851 said:


> Can anyone through some light on my problem. We have just swapped our van for a elegance and it as a outside shower attachment with a push fit bayonet type fitting. How to you get a hose to fit on the small bayonet fitting and have a shower head at the other end is there something Burstner sells ? We could make good use of it if we new the answer.. Regards Tony


 as its german Manufacture MH it will probably be a 'Reich' non return valve...Google it and you should find it 8)


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Tony0851 said:


> Can I ask you one more question what is the switch for in the compartment is it for a pump. I mean were the bayonet connects to in that compartment. Thanks Tony


Yes, it is for the pump.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you buy the van new? If so it should have come with the hose and shower head (ours did). 
If used have you asked the previous owner? May have been something he didn't use and might be lying around in his garage or shed. 
Failing that a dealer should be able to sort you out. The external shower on Rapidos has an identical hose attachment (and probably other makes too) so it doesn't have to be a Burstner dealer. 
We use ours regularly to fill the washing machine on laundry days. As stated above the pressure isn't great even with the pump switched on but it does the job (eventually).


----------

